# You and your OH



## 112110

I want to see a picture of you and your OH/FOB/DH/DW or all four of those. :thumbup:
1. I don't know what some of them look like
2. I lovelove looking at cute couple pictures.
so yep go. 

FOB and I :roll:

Spoiler
https://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/147/8b1d0e95e63b40f9a8b41a3e26086e47/l.jpg
https://a3.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/117/ed83b8353e1f4d95a39a27650915d8a6/l.jpg
https://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/117/ed97eb6ee3b045f3b860cc5f647c764b/l.jpg

OH and I :cloud9:

Spoiler


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Awwww ^^^

Here's me and my OH, I look gross in that second picture but I was only 3 weeks PP 

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303773_10150870394680052_585980051_21152771_1358644267_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267664_1822757805068_1123909169_31492229_4919021_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/23519_10150118222740052_585980051_11516855_2291552_n.jpg


----------



## Melibu90

I love photos like these :flower:

Me and OH 
https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc367/melibu90/4cc3e7f8.jpg


----------



## AirForceWife7

Jon and I :D
First is most recent

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/291913_285541118129863_100000219312349_1397433_234732208_n-1.jpg

Our Wedding + me 6 months pregnant

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/62692_154605694573951_100000735646155_288481_4604748_n-1.jpg

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/33931_154605791240608_100000735646155_288494_7641660_n.jpg

On the beach - 6 months pregnant & a few days before our wedding 

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/60431_154605871240600_100000735646155_288501_4019903_n.jpg


----------



## lizardbreath

Me, fob "the ex" ,and Jaymee as a baby.
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/dmj.jpg
Me ,fob,jaymee at birth 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/DanandstefandJaymee.jpg
Me and the ex at graduation 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/danandstefGrad.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

Aww you all look so cute- I tried adding and pic and it won't work :(

Airforcewife- I can't figure out why but you look too familiar. Maybe you look like someone I know.


----------



## Leah_xx

Here is Jake(fob), Gracelynn and I at my Winter homecoming In January when I was up for homecoming queen
 



Attached Files:







family.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 52


----------



## divershona

first is me and FOB, i was about 22 weeks in this pic not that you could tell hehe and 2nd OH and I last new year's eve.
 



Attached Files:







203351184a12259566779l.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 28









20101231_snow_0024.jpg
File size: 134.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## AirForceWife7

Jemma0717 said:


> Aww you all look so cute- I tried adding and pic and it won't work :(
> 
> Airforcewife- I can't figure out why but you look too familiar. Maybe you look like someone I know.

Hmmmm I'm not sure! Maybe a friend ... or someone famous I wish :rofl:


----------



## smatheson

1st one is most recent on thanksgiving of me OH and LO.
2nd one is when LO was younger. (he has a huge milk stain on his pants:haha:)
3rd is when I was about 18 weeks pregnant
4th before I was pregnant and before he cut his hair:haha: (Thank God he did too!)
 



Attached Files:







family.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 51









249387_2284675761227_1378867605_2617996_930582_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 41









39616_1565666066434_1378867605_1484835_5182709_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 30









17336_1346424625535_1378867605_944324_58270_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Bexxx

Literally taken like 5 minutes ago haha

Spoiler
https://distilleryimage11.instagram.com/ff57ceda30cd11e180c9123138016265_7.jpg
https://distilleryimage9.instagram.com/b38f685a30cd11e19e4a12313813ffc0_7.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

Me and DH on our wedding day, I look so small next to him as he's 6'5 :blush:

Spoiler
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/33767_1637041088160_1300737634_31737963_4085002_n.jpg

:flower:


----------



## Jemma0717

vaniilla said:


> Me and DH on our wedding day, I look so small next to him as he's 6'5 :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/33767_1637041088160_1300737634_31737963_4085002_n.jpg
> 
> :flower:

tall! I thought DH and I had a height difference!


----------



## 10.11.12

FOB and I

OH and I

Picture of OH that I took


----------



## QuintinsMommy

me and OH

Spoiler
https://tooclosetotwenty.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/snow-white-prince.jpg


----------



## 112110

Rome I thought this was a picture of you and your OH.....

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/luv.png


----------



## Jemma0717

QuintinsMommy said:


> me and OH
> 
> Spoiler
> https://tooclosetotwenty.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/snow-white-prince.jpg

Best one yet :D


----------



## JadeBaby75

The first is right after Jade was born and the second is a couple weeks ago if Im not mistaken :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0211.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 17









IMAG0036.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## QuintinsMommy

112110 said:


> Rome I thought this was a picture of you and your OH.....
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/luv.png

nope that was just a hook up :blush:


----------



## mayb_baby

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/IMG_0441-1.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

aww lorna you guys look so cute together!


----------



## youngmummy94

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181941_1650709225415_1167524416_31451336_4407848_n.jpg
[IMG]https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/29253_1348717995823_1167524416_30840068_5391295_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/34043_1365417533301_1167524416_30882806_1139630_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/73114_1479660189296_1167524416_31148178_4800236_n.jpg

These are all reaaallly old. I have no recent ones..


----------



## vhal_x

On my OH's 18th, I was 3 1/2 months pregnant roughly xx

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/38416_1228551172328_1785546059_437743_3164118_n.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

Me and FOB :roll:

Spoiler
The night we met


Before we were together, me showing him texts from other boys to try and get rid of him cos I didn't like him... Loool


Gay little thing he wrote about me on Myspace


The only 'couple' pic we really have :wacko:


Noah's christening, we were broken up by this point, lol


----------



## KaceysMummy

This is the most recent of me and OH

 



Attached Files:







;).jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rainbows_x

FOB :thumbup:

Spoiler


----------



## 10.11.12

annawrigley said:


> Me and FOB :roll:
> 
> Spoiler
> The night we met
> 
> 
> Before we were together, me showing him texts from other boys to try and get rid of him cos I didn't like him... Loool
> 
> 
> Gay little thing he wrote about me on Myspace
> 
> 
> The only 'couple' pic we really have :wacko:
> 
> 
> Noah's christening, we were broken up by this point, lol

Anna you look really worried in the first pic :haha:


----------



## Tanara

_I dont have a picture of me with FOB...
But heres one of Taye and him
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/DSC03478.jpg

Me and OH recently
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/102_01832011.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/100_1053e.jpg_​


----------



## Mii

*Me and FOB on my prom night *
[hide]https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/EDIT.jpg[/hide]

Me and OH = none .. Lmao -foreveralone- :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow that dress looks like a wedding dress! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

10.11.12 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Me and FOB :roll:
> 
> Spoiler
> The night we met
> 
> 
> Before we were together, me showing him texts from other boys to try and get rid of him cos I didn't like him... Loool
> 
> 
> Gay little thing he wrote about me on Myspace
> 
> 
> The only 'couple' pic we really have :wacko:
> 
> 
> Noah's christening, we were broken up by this point, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Anna you look really worried in the first pic :haha:Click to expand...

I probably was, worried of what I was getting myself into :haha: And damn i shoulda been!


----------



## Melibu90

Its so nice to see what everyone looks like. Very pretty girls :thumbup:
Anna, Noah is your double


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> wow that dress looks like a wedding dress! :haha:

I knoww! it was my cousins prom dress too :) (she graduated when i was in 9th grade and i knew I wanted that to be my prom dress too :haha:)


----------



## LovingYou

Me and alan :) I love my hubby. This was in february this year, karinna was only 6 months old.

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/LisaPrechel/us.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/edited.jpg
DH & I :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

BrEeZeY said:


> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/edited.jpg
> DH & I :)

Awwww you guys look so cute together :) x


----------



## leoniebabey

hmmmm hunts for one of fob i went on a rampage of deleting pics of him so only have a couple to show LO in future ....

excuse the sheer state of me 1st one was just after i'd given birth and the other two are drunken messes LOL! :coffee: 

dont have any of me and current OH
 



Attached Files:







100_2330.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 56









DSC00267.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 52









090911_213817.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Julymom2be

Me and OH before I gave birth


OH right after I gave birth (yes that is a hospital scrub, lol)


OH and I at my graduation get together (8 or 9 months pregnant)


Most recent picture of us and LO, taken yesterday


----------



## Hotbump

Leonie I think Morgan looks just like you!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Fob and i.
 



Attached Files:







luke.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cammy

aww some really nice pictures here. Unfortunately I'm at my parents house for new years so I dont have any pics but I will soon :D


----------



## MrsEngland

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5331_1109237409038_1169925114_30288807_3423395_n.jpg

On our wedding day <3


----------



## leoniebabey

Hotbump said:


> Leonie I think Morgan looks just like you!

:) im sooo glad! only thing he has of fobis the hair colour and eye colour other then that he has my features


----------



## JLFKJS

OH and I on vacation last August




Being Silly


----------



## lauram_92

Awkward.. I have no photos to upload :rofl:


----------



## MillyBert

Heres one from a night out.. ( he squashed my boob just before the pick was took :dohh:)
https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4661/20082009316.jpg

Mummy, daddy, daughter..
https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4858/mslo.jpg

Random couple ones ..
https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/7676/27602210000298363905813.jpg

https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/3158/dscf1921mp.jpg

One on his own he would kill me for evan keeping this pic let alone putting it online :haha:
https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/738/20110329172032.jpg


----------



## gigi3634

My OH and I
 



Attached Files:







DSC04739.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## 112110




----------



## Nervousmomtob

Me and OH/FOB celebrating hos 21st birthday in December

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/2da2a783.jpg

After I gave him a Mohawk 
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/b97c31c1.jpg


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I have a few of me and OH/FOB that I LOVE :cloud9:


Spoiler
this one was on my 18th birthday (13th June 2009) before 4 months before we got together
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/13June2009.jpg

Bon Fire Night of 2009, 3 days after he proposed
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/5thNovember2009.jpg

New Years Eve of 2009 on our way to my mums :)
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/20thDecember2009.jpg

Valentines Day of 2010
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/14thFebruary2010.jpg

22 weeks pregnant in this one after he just threw water all over me!
4th August 2010
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/4thAugust2010.jpg

Us being the proud parents just after Kian was born :)
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/10thDecember2010-1.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

Me and Callum. 
The ones with Harriet we took today lol
I look rough :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







a.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 25









e.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 26









f.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ShelbyLee

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/OURFAM.jpg
me and my fam. ;)


----------



## neonpolkadots

This is kind of an older picture, but we don't really have any new ones since we've been so busy. lol:dohh:
Me and Jaron:flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00132.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rhio92

Me and Dickshit in 2010, when I was 6 weeks pregnant (the twat on the left on his phone)
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/r.jpg

After Connor was born
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/myfamily.jpg

Him and Connor 
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0087.jpg


----------



## MillyBert

Rhio92 said:


> Me and Dickshit in 2010, when I was 6 weeks pregnant (the twat on the left on his phone)]

I love how you call him names like that. We are the same im wench and hes usually poo face or if kids aint around smelly s**t, come to think about it any name i can think of :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

:dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:


----------



## Lauraxamy

:rofl:


OT: will upload some pics when I can find my camera and memory card :thumbup:.


----------

